# Pictures of Your Other Pets!



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I'd really like to see what your non-rat pets looked like. 


The dog is my Rusty, and my two fish are Bandit and Z (Bandit is the one closest to the camera).


----------



## RatWoman!123 (Sep 13, 2021)

Sweet little Dutch Warblood named Marco, best hunter horse in the world, even if he only does local comptitions


----------



## IloverattiesUwU (Jul 22, 2021)

My first picture is of my hamster, Mango he is a long haired Syrian male hamster, my second picture is of my mouse Speckle who passed away recently. :< The third picture is my male wire fox terrier Petey who is snuggling his “baby” (aka stuffed animal dog with one ear) and last but definitely not least is Chloe, Chloe is a female Welsh Terrier she is very sassy and sits wherever the sun is (her sunbathing in out tray on the coffee table XD


----------



## Zoe Da Rat Lover (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi! Okay so I also have two dogs named Teddy and Rufus. Teddy is the one sitting down and Rufus is the one laying 








I also have SeaMonkeys:


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Ok so not technically owned by me,just borrowed for the week.I am on holiday in a cabin just outside Sherwood Forest and look who just came scratching on the door to get in! The caretaker is on holiday for a week,with an animal sitter going in to feed and walk her cat and dog daily.This is her cat,Patches,who I think is lonely and wanted a bit of company.I always miss my rattos so bad when I am away so it is nice to have a furry to make a fuss of


----------



## kieranross58 (Oct 15, 2021)

*honey Sue *


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

She is gorgeous💕


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

SonicRat said:


> Ok so not technically owned by me,just borrowed for the week.I am on holiday in a cabin just outside Sherwood Forest and look who just came scratching on the door to get in! The caretaker is on holiday for a week,with an animal sitter going in to feed and walk her cat and dog daily.This is her cat,Patches,who I think is lonely and wanted a bit of company.I always miss my rattos so bad when I am away so it is nice to have a furry to make a fuss of
> 
> View attachment 306521


Oh my gosh. That cat looks almost identical to mine. Her name is Luna and she’s a bit camera shy.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Not going to take pics of all of them but I have 7 chickens Grayey, Peeps, Samantha, Cute, Cuddles, Sleeping Beauty, and Trixie. I also have a cat named Luna, and two dogs named Amos, and Lexi.


----------



## Foxday21 (Sep 27, 2020)

Rusty7 said:


> I'd really like to see what your non-rat pets looked like.
> 
> 
> The dog is my Rusty, and my two fish are Bandit and Z (Bandit is the one closest to the camera).











































































Here’s a few pictures of my bubbies :3


Rusty7 said:


> I'd really like to see what your non-rat pets looked like.
> 
> 
> The dog is my Rusty, and my two fish are Bandit and Z (Bandit is the one closest to the camera).


Here’s a few pictures of my bubbies :3


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

Your dog has the cutest smile and I love the memorial picture of Templeton,I am sorry for your loss


----------



## Clarkbar (Oct 28, 2020)

Look! It's my brand new little lizard man Remy, a leopard gecko. He's still afraid, but I'm hoping that once he recognizes me as the bringer of food, he'll warm up to me.

And of course Squishie. (Grayish-black cat, it won't let me post a picture) If I go to bed while she's asleep, she will yowl until I call to let her know where I am. She then runs up the stairs to join me, with cute little prrup sounds.


----------



## animalmom18 (Dec 29, 2021)

Rusty7 said:


> I'd really like to see what your non-rat pets looked like.
> 
> 
> The dog is my Rusty, and my two fish are Bandit and Z (Bandit is the one closest to the camera).


















I have a three other boys! (Jesús the munchkin kitty, Chiga my ball python, and Kaiju my leopard gecko who is currently shedding & hiding)


----------



## Zoe Da Rat Lover (Oct 22, 2021)

Clarkbar said:


> View attachment 306987
> Look! It's my brand new little lizard man Remy, a leopard gecko. He's still afraid, but I'm hoping that once he recognizes me as the bringer of food, he'll warm up to me.
> 
> And of course Squishie. (Grayish-black cat, it won't let me post a picture) If I go to bed while she's asleep, she will yowl until I call to let her know where I am. She then runs up the stairs to join me, with cute little prrup sounds.


Aww adorable 😍 I used to have a leopard gecko, but I removed her and moved on to "harder" pets  there beautiful animals


----------

